
Longest Maker Twitter Thread - kerrtraverscom
https://twitter.com/yesnoornext/status/1120002698089308160
======
alollou
It destroyed twttr beta app!
[https://twitter.com/alollou/status/1120020332578996226](https://twitter.com/alollou/status/1120020332578996226)

------
joshmanders
Was a great time this morning partaking in this thread.

~~~
fajarsiddiq
HN news ?

~~~
joshmanders
No the Twitter thread, silly goose.

------
fajarsiddiq
I saw it, it was so big

